# XXX Urgent at NCHS in GA!!! Beaut. Golden Ret.!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you contacted the GA groups?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

wish he was a little closer.. I am sure Mary would take him.. always have a hard time finding transports.. 

Karen which rescues have you contacted in GA??? and hes pretty close to the Alabama state line.. might want to try rescues in AL too..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa might know if J & L is overwhelmed. You could contact them directly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues..*

Haven't contacted any rescues yet-just saw this.

Back at work for first time in 8 days.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I contacted 
Heartland Golden Rescue
Tennessee Valley Rescue
J& L Golden Rescue
Adopt a golden of Atlanta
Golden Retriever rescue of Atlanta

Wish we could help more but hes over 4 hrs away from Midlands..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank YOu*

Thank you for e-mlg.

I think Euth is tomorrow!! I know dogs cans be sponsored there.

I e-mld all three GR Rescues in GA and also, J&L in Alabama.

Here is praying for him. Isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta(GGRA) plans to get this dog.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is fantastic news Lil!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ok glad to hear this just got herre. He is only 30 minutes from me. Sent you a PM LIL.

Hooch


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There is another Golden mix there too.



*A-16 URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS SWEETIE WILL BE EUTHANIZED 7/11!*

Golden Retriever _Mix_Size: Medium​
Age: Adult​
Gender: Male​
ID: 002407 Coweta AC​*Notes:* LAST CHANCE! BRANDON WILL BE EUTHANIZED 7/11! PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. Because "Brandon's" family no longer wanted him, he has been given a death sentence. The shelter is full and the owner signed the paperwork that their pet can be euthanized and unfortunately for Brandon, his time is up on 7/11!!! PLEASE HURRY! BRANDON WILL BE EUTHANIZED 7/11!! NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There is a memorial page of pictures of probably 100 cats and dogs that did not make it. That page alone is enough to get people to stop irresponsible breeding, so many of them were such young kittens and puppies, it had me in tears.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

what a sweet looking boy.. did you contact the rescues?? they may already know about him like they did the other golden that Karen posted first..


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Lil for contacting those rescues directly. You certainly saved a life today with your efforts.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am just glad that hes ok.. But like Mary W tells me all the time most of the rescues around the shelters already know about these guys... every now and then one slips thru the cracks though.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Usually the shelters contact the rescues directly. Shelters often have a group with whom they work best and will call them first. From there if that rescue can't help they usually will call other rescues who kind of "cover" for each other. Right now the number of dogs being surrendered and found as strays is skyrocketing! Summer can be a horrible time too because so many people are away on vacation or have a vacation scheduled. Not to mention vets and kennels are packed with client's dogs so even when a rescue can potentially help, they may have no place to put them. That is where we are right now. Our AL partners have no open space until we send the next group up North to be fostered. So if you've ever thought about fostering, now would be the best time! I guarantee every rescue in the country needs fosters like crazy, esp now.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

So glad he's been claimed by one of the rescues. It absolutely breaks my heart to see these wonderful dogs bound for euthenasia. 

Helaine


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News for this Sweetie!*

Got this update over on Chat Goldens:

"Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta(GGRA) plans to get this dog."

Lil: Thanks for e-mailing before I could! You Saved him!!!


----------

